# Tutorial on 3-style



## Clément B. (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey guys !

I've been doing 3BLD for two months now, and I average around 2 minutes with M2/OP.
I heard about the 3-style method and I was wondering if any of you guys knew a great yet easy tutorial.
Apparently it is for the corners, but does it work for the edges too ? If not, what would you guys recommand me for the edges to be even faster ?

Thanks !


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jan 30, 2019)

3- style is very complicated and for the best buffer you'd have to use UFR. I'd suggest switching to Orozco first, which uses UFR as it's buffer, (there is a tutorial here on speedsolving) and from there on you can learn 3-style. It is an edge method too.


----------



## willtri4 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 31, 2019)

3 style is an advanced, and perhaps to some people very complicated, method for solving both the corners and the edges of a rubik's cube. It can also be applied to big cube centers.
The basis of it is commutators, algorithms in the form of (A B A' B') where (A) is a sequence of moves (B) is an interchange move or moves, and (') is the reverse of those moves.

For example, (R U R' U') (D') (U R U' R') (D)

(R U R' U') is a series of moves that does something, (D') is an interchange move that only interacts with one of the pieces affected by that series of moves, (U R U' R') is the inverse of those moves, and (D) is the inverse of the interchange move.

The result is an algorithm that only affects three specific corners in a very specific way. Using algorithms like this, you solve two pieces at a time instead of just one with OP or M2.


The video in the post above does a great explanation of what I just wrote out, and goes into much more detail about the method.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 11, 2019)

This is my attempt to make everyone interested in 3BLD to get started in it. There are a total of 11 videos in the playlist, with initial videos focussing on crossing 3BLD barriers and the latter videos discuss about 4BLD and 5BLD and how to tackle those events, after you have crossed several barriers in 3BLD.



There are still some gaps in the tutorial, especially more emphasis on Orozco and Eka, and also how to transition from M2/OP to 3-Style. I will be making these filler tutorials soon.


----------

